# OnBoard Hardware-Raid

## Oli_K76

Hallo,

ich habe ein P4P800 mit S-ATA OnBoard-Raid Controller.

Nun habe ich diesen mal mit folgendem Partitionsschema verwendet:

/dev/mapper/isw_ebaijbigeb_RAID_Volume1p1 1 6 48163+ 1b Hidden W95 FAT32 

/dev/mapper/isw_ebaijbigeb_RAID_Volume1p2 7 6085 48829567+ 7 HPFS/NTFS 

/dev/mapper/isw_ebaijbigeb_RAID_Volume1p3 6086 77826 576259582+ 5 Extended 

/dev/mapper/isw_ebaijbigeb_RAID_Volume1p5 * 6086 6148 506016 83 Linux 

/dev/mapper/isw_ebaijbigeb_RAID_Volume1p6 6149 18307 97667136 7 HPFS/NTFS 

/dev/mapper/isw_ebaijbigeb_RAID_Volume1p7 18308 30466 97667136 83 Linux 

/dev/mapper/isw_ebaijbigeb_RAID_Volume1p8 30467 42625 97667136 83 Linux 

/dev/mapper/isw_ebaijbigeb_RAID_Volume1p9 42626 77826 282752001 83 Linux

1. Boot

2. Windows NTFS

3. Erweiterte Partition

4. Linux-Swap

5. Datenpartition

6. Linux

Nun heißt es in den meisten Howto´s z.B. [url]http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Bios_(Onboard)_RAID[/url] immer nur, machen Sie im Handbuch weiter. Nur weiß ich nicht wie ich die Partitionen anspreche zum formatieren.

Bei den Howto´s zum Software-Raid soll ich da meist mit mdadm noch Tabellen anlegen. Muss ich dies bei einem Hardware-Raid dann ebenso tun?

Ich kann nur /dev/mapper/isw_ebaijbigeb_RAID_Volume1 als ganzes ansprechen und formatieren, aber nicht die Partitionen  :Sad: 

Ich verwende übrigends Raid0.

Windows hatte mit der Installation nach laden der Raid-Treiber keine Probs.

Kann jemand helfen, wie ich hier weiterkomme um dann die einzelnen Partitionen zu formatieren und mounten zu können?

Besten Dank

----------

## sschlueter

Das Formatieren funktioniert ganz normal per mkfs bzw. mkswap, nur dass du nicht /dev/sda* verwendest, sondern /dev/mapper/bla*.

----------

## Oli_K76

Hm, nachdem ich jetzt Windows installiert und mit PQMagic gearbeitet habe zeigt er mir folgendes an:

brw-------  1 root root 253,  0 Sep  2 11:27 isw_ebaijijbgj_RAID_Volume1

brw-------  1 root root 253,  1 Sep  2 11:27 isw_ebaijijbgj_RAID_Volume11

brw-------  1 root root 253,  2 Sep  2 11:27 isw_ebaijijbgj_RAID_Volume12

brw-------  1 root root 253,  3 Sep  2 11:27 isw_ebaijijbgj_RAID_Volume15

brw-------  1 root root 253,  4 Sep  2 11:27 isw_ebaijijbgj_RAID_Volume16

brw-------  1 root root 253,  5 Sep  2 11:27 isw_ebaijijbgj_RAID_Volume17

brw-------  1 root root 253,  6 Sep  2 11:27 isw_ebaijijbgj_RAID_Volume18

brw-------  1 root root 253,  7 Sep  2 11:27 isw_ebaijijbgj_RAID_Volume19

Ich weiß nicht ob dies nun an PQMagic bzw. Windows liegt oder dass er mir immer ein Fehler beim lesen der Partitionstabelle gebracht hat nach dem speichern und diese erst nach dem Neustart aktuallisiert werde.

Besten Dank trotzdem  :Wink: 

----------

## Oli_K76

Bekomme das Raid einfach nicht zum laufen, jetzt habe ich wo folgendes gefunden:

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Der Linux Kernel unterstützt "Hardware" Raid an Onboard S-ATA Kontrollern (ICH5R und alle anderen) nicht.
> 
> Also, SW Raid oder kein Raid. Oder einen unterstützten Raid Kontroller kaufen.

 

Hier wird vom 2.6.6 Kernel gesprochen.

Ich nutze den aktuellen 2.6.22-gentoo-r5

Es gibt allerdings einige Sachen, die mich stutzig machen:

1.) Beim schreiben der Partitionstabelle mit fdisk und cfdisk kommt immer Fehler 22, dass er die Tabelle nicht wieder lesen kann und diese erst nach im Reboot im Kernel sei. (Ist auch so)

2.) fdisk -l zeigt er mir nur die primären und die erweiterte Partition an, nicht aber die Partitionen in der erweiterten.

Sieht jetzt wie folgt aus:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/mapper/isw_ebaijijbgj_RAID_Volume1p1   *           1           7       56196   83  Linux
> 
> /dev/mapper/isw_ebaijijbgj_RAID_Volume1p2   *           8        3832    30724312+   7  HPFS/NTFS
> 
> /dev/mapper/isw_ebaijijbgj_RAID_Volume1p3            3833        7657    30724312+  83  Linux
> ...

 

3.) Hab jetzt des öfteren gelesen, dass ein OnBoard-Raid kein echtes Hardware-Raid ist, sonder eher wie ein Software-Raid behandelt wird.

Funzt die Anleitung [url]http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Bios_(Onboard)_RAID#Configure_kernel[/url] dann überhaupt.

4.) Kann ich unter Linux ein Software-Raid betreiben und unter Windows das Hardware-Raid? Oder soll ich dann lieber http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Software_RAID verwenden?

Fange jetzt halt nochmal von vorne an...

Besten Dank

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Oli_K76

Das Raid welches du versuchst zu installieren ist kein Hardwareraid!

Es ist ein Software Raid auf Basis von dmraid , und hat auch nix mit mdadm gemein.

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen die Partitionen mit fdisk zu erstellen, und nicht mit einem Windows Programm, wenn du Linux darauf verwenden moechtest. (Windows kannst du natuerlich auch drauf verwenden)

Zum formatieren:

Wenn du z.b. die gentoo LiveCD verwendest, boote sie mit:

```
gentoo dodmraid
```

dann schaue in der Konsole mit:

```
ls /dev/mapper
```

wie deine Partitionen heissen.

Bei mir heissen sie zb nvidia_cfcedchd1 (ich habe ein nVidia Bord)

formatiert wird dann mit: So wie sschlueter schon schrieb  (zb fuer ext3)

```
mke2fs -j /dev/mapper/nvidia_cfcedchd1
```

Ein sehr gutes HowTo fuer dein vorhaben ist zb dies:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Installieren_von_Gentoo_mit_NVRAID_unter_Nutzung_von_dmraid

(ist nicht nur fuer nVidia , gilt auch fuer dein dmraid)

Weitere Infos findest du auch hier:

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/13851/geloestgentoo-kennt-meinen-sata-raid0-nicht.html

und

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/13863/geloest-kernel-panic-unable-to-mount-rootfs.html

Viel Glueck     

Sorry wegen der Schriftformatierung ich habe meinen Rechner auf utf8 laufen, und das wollte noch nicht mit disem Forum Harmonieren.

MfG Josef.95Last edited by Josef.95 on Mon Sep 03, 2007 11:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TheCurse

Wird unterstützt, nur braucht es halt dmraid. Hast unten dazu ja das howto gepostet.

Zu 1) Ist bei mir auch, scheint kein Problem zu sein. Starte einfach neu.

Zu 2) fdisk -l /dev/mapper/isw_ebaijijbgj_RAID_Volume1 sollte es tun

Zu 3) Ist kein richtiges Hardware-Raid (daher findest du das device auch unter /dev/mapper und nicht als ein device unter /dev, läuft im Grunde wie ein Software-Raid, allerdings kann Windows halt auch damit umgehen). Die Anleitung funktioniert, weil es genau um solche RAID Controller geht.

Zu 4) Ich denke nicht, dass das anständig funktionieren würde wenn du unter Linux einen eigenen Software RAID einrichten würdest... Benutz doch einfach das RAID Array, das dir dein Controller liefert (also das in /dev/mapper)!

Viel Glück, ich hatte eigentlich keine Probleme. Wenn du nicht weißt, wie man die initrd ohne genkernel erstellt, du aber dennoch den kernel selber konfigurieren willst kannst du das einfach machen indem du den kernel konfigurierst und dann genkernel --dmraid --oldconfig all benutzt.

Gruß,

Tim

----------

## Oli_K76

Besten Dank mal für die Antworten.

1.) Genkernel

Ergebnis ist mit Genkernel dass er das root-filessystem nicht finden kann. Den Pfad den er angibt ist auch ohne /mapper sondern nur /dev/isw*

Dann sagt er noch, dass er den Superblock nicht lesen kann oder dass es kein ext2 Dateisystem ist. 

Habe den Genkernel und den dazugehörigen initramfs verwendet.

[url]http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Bios_(Onboard)_RAID#Configure_kernel[/url]

2.) Mit manuellem Kernel bei:

 *Quote:*   

> Preparing enviroment for dmraid...
> 
> device-mapper kernel modul not loaded.

 

Habe hier Kernel Optionen so gesetzt:

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers --->
> 
> SCSI device support ---> 
> 
> <*> SCSI disk support
> ...

 

und diese Anleitung http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Installieren_von_Gentoo_mit_NVRAID_unter_Nutzung_von_dmraid verwendet.

Habe beide, "Die aufwendigere Lösung" + die nicht angepasste Lösung "Alles was Sie brauchen für die initrd " verwendet.

Naja, muss jetzt weg und werde mir heute Abend die Antworten nochmal in Ruhe zu Gemüte führen.

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Oli_K76

Das genkernel nicht mehr mit dmraid funktioniert steht aber auch im HowTo

Poste uns doch bitte mal deine /etc/fstab

und dein

grub Eintrag

MfG   Josef.95

----------

## Oli_K76

Jep, steht im Howto.

Dachte nur, da es mit dem manuellen Kernel nicht gefunzt hat ich probier den Genkernel. Vielleicht wäre da das Problem inzwischen beseitigt worden oder ich könnte den alten emergen. War aber nicht so  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/fstab
> 
> /dev/isw_ebaijijbgj_RAID_Volume11       /boot             ext2             defaults,noatime         1 2
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cfdisk /dev/mapper/isw_ebaijijbgj_RAID_Volume1
> 
>      isw_ebaijijbgj_RAID_Volume1p1      Primary        Linux ext2                                        57.58
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /boot/grub/grub.conf
> 
> default 0
> ...

 

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo nochmal

Hmm wurde grub korrekt wie beschrieben im HowTo installiert? (Andere Konsole, nicht im chroot ?)

Sind alle Treiber im Kernel fest, nicht als Modull ?

Kanst du bitte noch ein:

```
fdisk -l  /dev/mapper/isw_ebaijijbgj_RAID
```

posten.

Verwendest du die selbst per skript erstellte initrd fur deinen manuell erstelten Kernel? nicht die von genkernel?

Ist initrd und linuxrc auf /boot vorhanden?

Sind sys-fs/dmraid  und  sys-fs/device-mapper instaliert?

Warum verwendest du nicht vesa tng ?  eventuell zum testen erst mal das: video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1280x1024-16@60 

rausnehmen.

Edit: Nachtrag: Sehe ich jetzt erst

Nutzt du immer noch genkernel? 

```
/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.22-gentoo-r5
```

Mit genkernel wird es nicht funktionieren!

Viel Glück    Josef.95Last edited by Josef.95 on Mon Sep 03, 2007 8:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TheCurse

Ähm, ohne mir jetzt die Mühe zu machen euer howto zu lesen, warum funktioniert genkernel denn bitteschön nicht mit dmraid? So habe gerade noch einen kernel kompiliert und funktioniert ohne Probleme...?

Ich denke eher das Problem ist, dass du real_root=/dev/mapper/isw_ebaijijbgj_RAID_Volume13 angibst, aber lauf cfdisk dieses gar nicht existiert...

Zeig doch bitte auch noch ein ls /dev/mapper

----------

## Josef.95

Ich habe es mit genkernel noch nicht getestet.

Im HowTo steht:

```
 Derzeitige Probleme mit genkernel-3.4*

genkernel-3.4* nutzt busybox-1.1.3 welches nicht mehr natives udev sondern mdev nutzt

bei einem Neustart kann es zu folgendem Problem kommen

>> Activating mdev...

>> Activating Device-Mapper raid(s)...

>> Determining root device...

>> The root block device is unspecified or not detected

Please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell...

boot() ::

nachdem man die shell aktiviert hat, gibt es nur ein /dev/device-mapper jedoch kein /dev/mapper/nvidia_....

derzeitige Lösung genkernel-3.4* maskieren und genkernel-3.3.11d installieren 
```

MfG    Josef.95

----------

## TheCurse

Also ich bin nach [url=http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Bios_(Onboard)_RAID]diesem Howto[/url] vorgegangen und es hat geklappt mit aktuellem genkernel. Ist wahrscheinlich Hardwareabhängig, ob das funktioniert oder nicht...

----------

## Josef.95

@TheCurse

Ok dein HowTo kannte ich noch gar nicht.

Vielleicht ist der Fehler, den es ja wohl mal mit genkernel gab beseitigt worden.

Aber nun gut: freut mich wenn,s jetzt funktioniert, obwohl ich mir den Kernel lieber manuell bauen lasse.

Aber die Partition Namen von Oli_K76 kommen mir auch leicht Spanisch vor.

Ein

```
ls /dev/mapper
```

sieht bei mir zb. so aus:

```
control  nvidia_cfcedchd  nvidia_cfcedchd1  nvidia_cfcedchd2  nvidia_cfcedchd3  nvidia_cfcedchd5

```

MfG   Josef.95

----------

## Oli_K76

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit: Nachtrag: Sehe ich jetzt erst
> 
> Nutzt du immer noch genkernel? 
> ...

 

Mist, jo da wurde auch Genkernel geladen...Last edited by Oli_K76 on Tue Sep 04, 2007 7:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Oli_K76

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hmm wurde grub korrekt wie beschrieben im HowTo installiert? (Andere Konsole, nicht im chroot ?)
> 
> 

 

O_o falsches Howto. Hab jetzt einfach ne neu Konsole per SSH geöffnet und hier grub installiert...

----------

## Oli_K76

Suppi, funzt.

Kernel nochmal kompiliert und die Anleitung befolgt. Denke es lag daran, dass ich grub innerhalb der chroot installiert habe. Fehler war noch in der fstab, da wurde /mapper vergessen, doch jetzt laufen beide Kernel. Genkernel bringt zwar ein Haufen Fehler, aber der war ja nur testweise.

Besten Dank für die Hilfe  :Wink: 

----------

## November Rain

Welches Ziel verfolgst du durch das Array? Ich vermute mal du willst Raid0, denn das Betriebssystem spiegelt man im Regelfall nicht. 

Lass dir eins gesagt sein, du erhöhst damit das Ausfallrisiko enorm, wenn man mal vom doppelten Hardwarerisiko absieht hast du immer noch das Problem das der Controller einfach mal das Array vergisst oder Schreibfehler produziert. Ein solch erstelltes Array lässt sich auch nicht einfach ohne weiteres in ein neuen Rechner übernehmen, sogar das Installieren auf einem baugleichen Mainboard ist oftmals reine glücksache.

----------

## Oli_K76

 *November Rain wrote:*   

> Welches Ziel verfolgst du durch das Array? Ich vermute mal du willst Raid0, denn das Betriebssystem spiegelt man im Regelfall nicht. 
> 
> Lass dir eins gesagt sein, du erhöhst damit das Ausfallrisiko enorm, wenn man mal vom doppelten Hardwarerisiko absieht hast du immer noch das Problem das der Controller einfach mal das Array vergisst oder Schreibfehler produziert. Ein solch erstelltes Array lässt sich auch nicht einfach ohne weiteres in ein neuen Rechner übernehmen, sogar das Installieren auf einem baugleichen Mainboard ist oftmals reine glücksache.

 

Jep, geb ich Dir recht. Der Gedanke kam mir auch schon. Aber wollte einfach mal versuchen Linux und XP auf nem Raid gleichzeitig aufzusetzen. Sinnvoller wäre es mit Sicherheit das OS auf ner normalen Platte zu installieren und nur die Daten auf dem Raid0 zu halten...

----------

## Anarcho

[quote="Oli_K76"] *November Rain wrote:*   

> Sinnvoller wäre es mit Sicherheit das OS auf ner normalen Platte zu installieren und nur die Daten auf dem Raid0 zu halten...

 

Ehrlich gesagt: Sinnloser geht kaum wenn es sich nicht um temporärer Daten handelt!

----------

## November Rain

Vergiss aber nicht in regelmäßigen Abständen den Inhalt des Arrays zu sichern, wie gesagt, sowas würd mir auf Dauer echte Bauchschmerzen bereiten.  Soweit ich mich erinnner haben auch nur die allerneuesten Onboard Controller einen Chip der die Schreib/Lesearbeiten übernimmt, bei den früheren musste das noch die CPU machen. Der Vorteil ist eher gering, es wird zwar die Lese/Schreibgeschwidnigkeit angehoben aber die Zugriffszeit bleibt relativ gleich. Sofern du nicht eine große Menge an Daten in kurzer Zeit schreiben musst(Videoschnitt zb) würd ich das ganze verwerfen und normal installieren. 

Ich hab übrigens unter Linux und Windows gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht System- und Anwendungspartitionen auf unterschiedliche Platten zu legen. Da kommen sich Anwendungen und Betriebssystem weniger in die Quere.

----------

## sschlueter

 *November Rain wrote:*   

> Soweit ich mich erinnner haben auch nur die allerneuesten Onboard Controller einen Chip der die Schreib/Lesearbeiten übernimmt, bei den früheren musste das noch die CPU machen.

 

Das hat überhaupt nix mit dem Alter zu tun, sondern nur mit dem Preis. Und dieser Thread handelt von Controllern, bei denen der Treiber die Arbeit übernehmen muss. Bei den anderen muss man unter Linux nichts spezielles beachten, weil das Raid-Array als normales Gerät /dev/sd* erscheint.

----------

## November Rain

Mir ist durchaus bewusst das es sich hier um Fakeraid handelt, ich spreche aber gezielt von den neuen Nvidia Chipsätzen die die Schreib/Lesezugriffe auf einem extra Chip auslagern sollen. Dennoch halte ich von den Controllern nicht das geringste  :Smile: 

----------

